# Learning by Doing - Ein Projekt von Java-Anfängern



## shevron_deluca (6. Oktober 2005)

Java scheint in meinen Augen eine sowohl mächtige als auch, durch die Möglichkeit
Java auf JEDEM Rechner zum laufen zu kriegen, äußerst komfortable
Programmiersprache zu sein. Außerdem lernt man OOP wohl in keiner (bekannteren)
Sprache besser als in Java.
Leider habe ich... wie auch sicherlich einige andere User noch nicht so viel Erfahrung
mit Java gemacht. Deswegen habe ich mich dazu entschieden ein Anfängerprojekt
auf die Beine zu stellen.
Es soll nichts groß Programmiert werden um Microsoft Konkurrenz zu machen.
Vielmehr soll an vielen kleineren Beispielen geübt werden neue Methoden zielsicher
einzusetzen und somit seine Fertigkeiten bezüglich Java zu verbessern.
Es soll keiner sich scheuen zu fragen, auch wenn die Frage noch so "dumm" wirkt.
Fertige Codes werden nicht gepostet. Zumindest nicht als Antwort auf eine Frage.
Es sollte nur ein Denkanstoß gegeben werden und der Anfänger sollte möglichst klar
auf den richtigen Pfad gebracht werden.
In Folge dessen soll der Umgang mit der Java-Api geübt werden und eine Dokumentation
zu verstehen sollte auch das Ziel unserer Bemühungen sein.
Wer Interesse hat bei einem solchen Projekt mitzumachen melde sich doch bitte hier im Post oder schreibt mir eine eMail.
Ich würde mich auf viele Mitstreiter freuen.

Euer Shevron


PS: Kontruktive Kritik ist natürlich erwünscht 
PPS: Ein "Tutor" der uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht ist natürlich auch immer willkommen.


----------



## TommyMo (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich bin zwar nicht ganz unbefleckt was Java angeht, habe aber seit geraumer Zeit keine Praxis mehr damit. Ich wäre, wenn das Projekt, das so wies aussieht noch nicht feststeht, interessant wäre, Interesse daran bei euch/dir mitzuwirken. 

Habt Ihr schon konkrete Vorstellungen wie, wann, was? Wie würde die Projektorganisation aussehen. Klingt für mich wie ein Versuch eine OSS zu erstellen. Die Idee würde mir gefallen. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## shevron_deluca (6. Oktober 2005)

TommyMo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habt Ihr schon konkrete Vorstellungen wie, wann, was? Wie würde die Projektorganisation aussehen. Klingt für mich wie ein Versuch eine OSS zu erstellen. Die Idee würde mir gefallen.



Wirklich konkrete Vorstellungen haben wir noch nicht wirklich!
Ich habs mir so gedacht, dass wir in der Gruppe Projekte ausdenken und diese dann mit Hilfe aller in die Tat umsetzen. Vielleicht erstmal kleiner anfangen und dann immer weiter.

Als erstes Projekt wurde Minesweeper vorgeschlagen.


----------



## RealHAZZARD (7. Oktober 2005)

Tach.

 Das klingt richtig gut.
 Kommt halt nur darauf an was man daraus macht.
 Welche technische Umsetztung man auch macht,
 man könnte ja auch mal über ne eigene GUI nachdenken.
 Wer jetzt sagt "das ist für den Anfang viel zu schwer", dem
 kann ich nur sagen..."Learning by Doing" ...
 Ich glaub wenn man im Team ist und sich selbst nicht stresst,
 dann ist auch das früher oder später kein Prob, nur ne Herausforderung
 die gemeistert werden will.


----------



## shevron_deluca (7. Oktober 2005)

Da hast du Recht...
ich habs mir auch schon ein wenig angesehen. Und im Grunde ist es auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Also der Aufbau an sich. Die Ansteuerung dürfte aber auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## RealHAZZARD (7. Oktober 2005)

eben...
da bräuchte es ja nur noch ein Projekt. 
Aber wie es halt so ist, wenn man danach sucht,
findet man es gerade nicht.


----------

